# Deep Snow Coyote



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Gotta love people helping people! Most sportsmen and women ESPECIALLY TRAPPERS want to promote the sport to grow the sport and the support for the sport so the sport isnt taken away from us by the anti's. Apparently this is not the case.

Ganzer


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Or maybe, just maybe he has invested thousands of hours of his time/life learning, observing, adjusting, refining, perfecting his methods?

Everywhere I look there are others that EXPECT someone who have become very good at something to give their secret(s) away, show their methods, etc. Even the guys selling DVD's aren't giving us EVERYTHING. If they did we would all be putting 100 coyotes up a year.

Seldom provided the answer ~ just not in black and white. Think about the differences/similarities between snaring and foothold. 

Similarities - trails, funnels, bait stations, etc

Difference ~ neck vs foot.

Put a foothold in a trail with a stepping stick, and guess what will be in your trap? Put out a bait station and dump a half dozen traps in the trails going to it ~ you'll catch coyotes. Find a spot where they cross water ~ put a trap where they either go in or out ~ catch coyotes. It's the same thing guys with snares do, just with foothold....It isn't rocket science ~ it's about going out and trial and erroring your way into success. 

There has never been a GOOD teacher who just gave a pupil the answer... it's about guiding someone to learn to learn...

Sorry for selling out your DVD Seldom....:lol:

-Chris


----------



## WinkyJ (Jan 31, 2013)

magnumhntr said:


> Or maybe, just maybe he has invested thousands of hours of his time/life learning, observing, adjusting, refining, perfecting his methods?...
> 
> -Chris


And what? That's all wasted if he tells somebody what kind of set he used to catch the yote he submitted a pic of?

J


----------



## steelie89 (Aug 8, 2010)

> And what? That's all wasted if he tells somebody what kind of set he used to catch the yote he submitted a pic of?



Its something he has worked hard to achieve, spent many hours and money working toward a goal and something he is most likely VERY proud of, as he should be. Things like that are very hard to give up in a black and white answer, can't say I blame the man.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

WinkyJ said:


> And what? That's all wasted if he tells somebody what kind of set he used to catch the yote he submitted a pic of?
> 
> J


:lol::lol:

He did tell you. What makes you think he used a particular set? There are two basic snare sets... those that are blind on trails the animals are using for travel, and others set in trails they are using going to bait/food. In each situation you are setting a snare so they don't know it's there... now convert that over to a foothold...

Has the lightbulb went on yet :idea:

-Chris


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

WinkyJ said:


> The answer is so obvious that chessielover missed it? He asked you "What type of set?" and you ignored his question. So I asked it a different way.
> 
> I've noticed that "experts" on forums generally fit into three categories. _Enthusiasts_ share their passion for the topic by sharing their knowledge when noobs and intermediate level guys ask a question. _Snobs_ show off their knowledge and show disdain for the unworthies. And the third group is _hucksters_ who try to sell their knowledge. So apparently I've misidentified you twice.
> 
> J


Actually Chessielover didn't miss it.......he knew exactly what the set was.....


----------



## WinkyJ (Jan 31, 2013)

magnumhntr said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> He did tell you. What makes you think he used a particular set? There are two basic snare sets... those that are blind on trails the animals are using for travel, and others set in trails they are using going to bait/food. In each situation you are setting a snare so they don't know it's there... now convert that over to a foothold...
> 
> ...


Chessielover asked him which set he used. He didn't answer chessielover's question. Has the lightbulb went on yet :idea:

J


----------



## WinkyJ (Jan 31, 2013)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Actually Chessielover didn't miss it.......he knew exactly what the set was.....


He asked a question. He guessed what it might be. His question was ignored.

J


----------



## WinkyJ (Jan 31, 2013)

steelie89 said:


> Its something he has worked hard to achieve, spent many hours and money working toward a goal and something he is most likely VERY proud of, as he should be. Things like that are very hard to give up in a black and white answer, can't say I blame the man.


It's hard to answer "What type of set?"? Is there some kind of ego trip involved here?

J


----------



## chessielover (Oct 31, 2010)

I was pretty sure before I asked, but his answer confirmed it.


Seldom said:


> I snow trap using the same principles as I did when snaring. Instead of being concerned about where they place their head, be concerned about where they place their foot!


I just didn't think it was my place to get involved in the conversation at the time.

Seldom- Great job, even here in Alaska very few people know how to blind set, with footholds, for K9's. If it isn't a pee post or hay set, everyone just seems to grab a snare. I, myself, much prefer setting iron. I suck at snaring.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Great job Seldom!!! for me there has always been more value in figuring things out. Part of trapping--hell most of trapping is figuring out the habits, patterns and characteristics of the animals we are after. I became a more complete hunter from the time I have spent studying the animals I trap.
Seldom has given you all the info you need grasshopper. The rest is putting your time in. Enjoy the learning curve and don't let it frustrate you.
Anyone can catch a coyote by trial and error or by chance. The learning curve from the experience is what allows you to catch them consistently.
Successful coyote trappers study travel patterns and routes. They also realize how suspicious the animal is, so catch them off guard or give them enough curiosity to counter there suspicions. 
There you have it


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Seldom----I cant help it, but your teaching approach reminds me of the old late 70's program Kung Fu. " When you can snatch the pebble from my hand it will be time for you to leave Grasshopper":lol:


----------



## WinkyJ (Jan 31, 2013)

chessielover said:


> I was pretty sure before I asked, but his answer confirmed it.
> 
> 
> I just didn't think it was my place to get involved in the conversation at the time.
> ...


Well I guess I'm in the minority for thinking that a straight answer to a straight question is better (and a lot less pretentious) than what he said. In any kind of foothold set, you need to think about where they'll put their feet. If the answer is just "blind set" with no significant details, then it's useless to me. There hasn't been a fresh track in the deep snow or on the packed trails in five weeks. I need to be prepared for when they find the bait. At this rate, the birds will have it picked clean. I'll just have to focus on the packed trails and hope the deer don't step in them.

J


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes the coyotes will use the same trails as the deer use. That might be the answer your looking for.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

magnumhntr said:


> ywhere I look there are others that EXPECT someone who have become very good at something to give their secret(s) away, show their methods, etc. Even the guys selling DVD's aren't giving us EVERYTHING. If they did we would all be putting 100 coyotes up a year.
> 
> 
> -Chris


 
Other people being successful???????? Oh the horror:yikes: We wouldn't want thast would we.

Ganzer


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Nice job Seldom! How many yotes last year? Also, what price does the pelts bring?

Marc


----------



## Conniber King (Jul 11, 2004)

Winky J,
Why would you set traps when you know you will catch non-target animals,namely deer?
Are you really that inexperienced or that unethecial?
You complained no one would give you all their secrets that they have spent their whole trapping careers leaning.Why would they? My Father was a famous Chef that taught thousands of culinary students,do you think all of them got all his secret tips and recipes? Not a chance!
If you hope (your words,not mine) not to catch deer in trails they are using because of the deep snow,you should consider stopping trapping this season and maybe longer until you learn proper techinques and ethecial methods.
The MiDNR offers a Trappers Ed class that would probably be of great benefit to you.
How you ask people for help and ideas has a great impact on how they answer your questions.
You can catch more flies with honey than vinegar.
This is meant to be constructive.
When you talk about unethical trapping on open forums it hurts ALL trapping and trappers.
Learn good solid trapping methods and obey the law.
Law and ethics are too different things!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Someone could tell you exactly how to set for a coyote, it doesn't mean that you will catch the next one by or the next....
The coyote (or any animal) will show you how to catch it, you just have to see it.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I guess we are a tough group here. I hope we did not scare you off Winky. I think the intent here is mostly constructive, so don't take offence although it is probably hard not to. Most everybody here will help you, but there is an expectation as Seldom would say "listen to where the coyote tells you to set the trap"
Guys lets not be to hard on folks!!
just my two cents


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> Other people being successful???????? Oh the horror:yikes: We wouldn't want thast would we.
> 
> Ganzer


:banghead3

It simply amazes me the mentality of people who aren't satisfied with being given enough information to go out and be successful when all they have to do is put in a little time and effort. For the record, I wish everyone could catch 100 coyotes ~ even if it meant I would catch less ~ but most people will never catch more than a handful a year simply because they won't put in the time/effort to learn how. Instead, they will get on forums such as these and complain about people such as Seldom because they didn't spell out their secret in black and white with a powerpoint diagram showing exactly where they put the trap at such and such quadrants with a specific bait/lure combo. He did everyone on here a favor by giving a bit of information to be successful trapping in the snow... it isn't his fault some people cannot decipher the info...

-Chris


----------

